# crooked Zziplex



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I just bought a Primo Synchro Blank that is crooked. I am shocked that Terry would send me such a blank. Has anyone else had a problem with Zziplex lately? I Don't intend on sending it back because it is too much trouble. I took it to a builder last nite and he said it would cast O.K. But it looks like crap. I think that it is a shame to pay over 500 dollars for a crooked blank. I Know I can return it but I don't want to wait another 2 months for new blank. I intend to call Terry and let him know that I don't like it one bit.I have allways talked up Zziplex and this is not my first one. It may well be my last one.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey im sorry to hear about that bud... real sorry


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My sugestion would be to contact Terry and let him know the condition of the blank you recieved(take a pic to give him visual). Then ask him what the options are (this could vary depending things you or I could not know about). But I'm sure he will come up with something.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

this sounds like a problem on the shipment. 
i'm sure sure this would be corrected .
contact terry like D advised.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have found out in my old age that if ya make a million of anything sooner or later one of them is gonna be FUBAR. The trick is not to bash the product till you contact the factory and let them know how much you love the product and thats why you bought it but somehow they managed to let one bad one slip threw. I am sure he didn't send you a bad one knowing it was bad but useing kind words and praise of the product will get the problem solved alot faster and sometimes even a upgrade due to your time involved. Just think of it as your at work and your boss comes to ya and says You always do great work but ya made one little booboo can ya fix it for me or him yelling at ya to fix your stupid mistake, which way does it get fixed faster and with more pride.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

Contact Terry before you do anything with the rod. Terry takes the utmost pride in his product and stands behind its quality. It may be a pain but hopefully he can send you a new section without you having to send back the crooked peice. I can't imagine Terry or his builder allowing a shoddy rod leaving the shop. I don't know what could have happened during shipping for that to happen, but I doubt it left his shop that way.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Zipplex*

I find it hard to believe that he would ship it that way as well. The guy I got it from said he never looked at it plus he only had it a few days. Either way I feel like I wasted money on this blank.When I buy a Zziplex I expect it to be perfect. That is the bottom line. I wouldn't have paid 50 dollars for this blank had I seen it first.All I'm saying is that it sucks to look forward to getting something for so long that is so hard to return and it not to be as promised. I will never buy another blank that I can't look at for myself first.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Surf Rat,

Are you telling me that the person who shipped the blank in to the US didn't check it ? 

Although they had if for a few days ??

Q - Was it the only Synchro in the order ?

Q - Did you order direct with Terry or via an agent ?

I think your beef should be with whoever you got the balnk from. and let them deal with it.

If you brought a car from a local dealer and you weren't happy you go back there not staright to Ford. 

Led.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Led is right, your complaint is with the guy you got the blank from. If he is not willing to get you a straight blank or give you your money back then something stinks, and it ain’t Terry. I have seen blanks warp from not being stored properly, however, this usually takes several months to happen under normal temps. Straitening a blank that has picked up a set is not that difficult but you shouldn’t have to do it with a new one. Led was implying that something sounds fishy about the story you were given and I am inclined to agree. If your guy didn’t notice the set in the blank, then you are buying blanks from the wrong guy.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*zziplex*

The guy I got it from said he would ship it back and get me another one. My beef is not with him.I am sure he just got the blank from Terry. My builder said he thinks the form the rod was built on was bent. I think he called it a mandril . I really don't think it is from shipping or sitting around. I think it was made with a bend in the tip.The bend is about 2 ft from the tip. If you roll the blank the tip will lift up about 3\8 of an inch. It is very noticable . Anyway I'm not happy about it but I'm not shipping it back and waiting for another one.I don't know who is the blame but I won't buy another one unless I see it first. That way I am to blame if it is not right.My decision is to keep the blank but I intend to call Terry . I think that 500 plus dollars buys you the right to complain to the guy who has the ultimate say in the matter.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jmo...if the blank was manufactered with a bend, it could indicate a weak spot...if it was done in shipping it would "most likely" be ok...$500 is a lot of money...i would go for a replacement no matter how long it takes...good luck


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

If I spend $500 for a blank and it was not right :--| it would be going back no matter what. Mandrel-smandrel, it's bent. I'd want my money back and then think about ordering another one. 

I'm sure that you are so far ahead of me in skill and distance it would be like Mickey Rooney running in the marathon, but it makes my $60 Tica's look pretty good right now.

Sorry for your pain, I'd be shipping it back.
jim


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Led is correct, the person you gave your money too is repsonsible for checking the product before he took your money. Plus, before handing over $500 I would have made damn sure it was straight!

I made all my worlds records with Terry's blanks and we have been friends for over 24 years. I live one mile from the factory and pop in for a chat regularly. I also worked there for three years. If a rod was as bad as you say it would have been cut into 6in pieces. Something smells a little fishy.

Call Terry direct on 01144 1797 366602

(Remember we are five hours ahead of you)

BB


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Black Beard*

I would really like to talk to Terry about this blank. It is crooked, like I said. I was told by the guy that got it that I will have to pay shipping to send it back. There is no way that I will spend another penny on this blank. If you talk to Terry please ask him to call me. I have not been able to get him to answer. I will P.M. you my phone number.I am haveing the rod built but I really don't even want it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*My 2 cents*

If the rod is defective, weak where the crook is in the tip area. Why have it built? Do you know for 100% that it be able to cast? What happens if it breaks? You will be out the $500. for the blank and what ever $$$ to have it built.

I think you need to talk to Terry and see what he can do for you.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hi Surf Rat*

I just read your post. I am gathering that Terry DIDN'T send you the blank, someone else did.

That blank didn't come directly from Terry, so that means that there is room for mishandling.

I have seen too many times where a blank takes a bend from improper storage. I have seen it so much that if I purchase a blank from an individual, I ask how it has been stored. 

If it has been stored laying down on a couple of pegs hanging on the wall, I will not buy it.

Proper blank storage is where they are stored vertically, leaning slightly to where they will not fall over.

Had the plastic sleeving on the blank been opened when you got it? If so, someone handled it before you. If the blank was stored put-together and laying down, the tip bend might be where it was resting. 

All blanks are subject to this bend if stored improperly.

I keep all of my blanks in specially built racks for just such a purpose. Check with the person you got it from as I have never gotten a bad or bent blank from Terry.

Frosty


----------

